# body repair shop wanted in the north west



## 2loons (Jan 23, 2011)

could any body tell me is there any repair places around the lancaster area, i went and tore the wheel arch of my bessecar e520 yesterday


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Crossley's in Leyland.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Pauls Fast Fit. Rebuilt the front of our camper after someone set Brian up and is sorting my car at the moment - door will also do my damage to the camper on its bumper l did on the gatepost. 

Leigh Lancs 01942 886945


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Parkfield Garage, Lancaster 01524 6555

This is our garage and they are very helpful but ring them first as they re small and might not be able to help because of the size of the van but I'm sure would tell you who might.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

These might be better than my previous post. They are a lot bigger and would have room for a motorhome. They do a lot of crash repairs and are very reasonable.
C&M Motors, Galgate (just outside Lancaster off A6 past the University)
01524 751338


----------



## 2loons (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks for the reply people,i think that crossleys are doing it .steph c&m where my first port of call but they said they didnt do repairs to body work thanks again


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Just got our Motorhome back from Crossleys today following a repair. Good job, first class service - took just under a week - would certainly recommend them to sort your repair out - seemed a fair price even though it was an insurance claim. Marie


----------

